# Our preemies blogs/journals/stories....(and the bag hijack thread) )



## AP

I thought it might be ideal for us mummies who have blogs or journals to link them here, for anyone who's new to the section. It would have been handy for me at the time that's for sure, google is not my friend :haha: and this section was so quiet at the time! 


So I'll go first, a quick description: 



Alex was born 27+4 weighing 2lb 14oz. 
She spent 12 weeks in neonatal, had a grade IV brain bleed, and laser eye surgery for ROP. She came home with just severe reflux and a big personality!

Alexs journal is www.babygagasdiary.blogspot.com 

(It is a mash up of the journal I kept here on BnB and the diary created with the neonatals computer system)

And you can like it on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baby-Gagas-Diary/108367895896059​


----------



## alparen

mines in my sig if anyone wants to go take a looky! :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My pregnancy journal is in my siggie. I just want to say that although I'm sad that I might end up having a premmie baby, I couldn't wish for a better group of ladies to give me comfort and support :flower: :kiss:


----------



## alparen

Hang tight hun. You're at 25 weeks! Keep sticky little baby!!! Don't come out yet! I had my cupcake at 26 weeks and 2 days after my water broke at 25 weeks 5 days. xoxoxox :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Because of LOs heart there is talk of him being delivered at 28 weeks. I'm hoping his condition hasn't progressed to where they will need to do that.


----------



## alparen

Awww hunn i pray he gets to stay in longer so he can grow bigger and stronger. But in the end is he does need to be deliverd at 28 weeks hes got a super fighting chance. i'll be stalking your journal.


----------



## bob2331

I have Harry's journey all written down, kept a daily dairy for his 102 in hospital! Maybe i should type it up! 

Ill read u the funniest bit from the first page!!! 

A bag, why are u putting my baby in a bag? It isnt a tesco one is it!!?!?

Ozzie, good luck xxx


----------



## AP

bob2331 said:


> A bag, why are u putting my baby in a bag? It isnt a tesco one is it!!?!?

for some reason i didnt even question the bag thing :dohh: i dunno why! Any other day I'd be like "Why are you putting her in a BAG!!!!"


----------



## bob2331

That bag will haunt me for the rest of my life!!!!


----------



## toothfairyx

lol they did warn me they were going to put him in a tesco bag when he was delivered, but I didn't actually see it. 
I didn't make a journal but the photos on facebook tell the tale x


----------



## bob2331

Its the one thing that they didnt tell us, shocked wasnt the word!! Hey toothfairy, i dont think i have u on the wonder of facebook, can i add you? x


----------



## 25weeker

I was too scared to look at what they were doing. The only thing I seen was them running with Holly to put her in the transport incubator to take her upstairs as the room I was in wasn't big enough for the 2 resus tables and the incubators so they were left at the door. Rebecca's resus table was at the door so I never seen them move her.

Not sure if I regret not looking because I have read their resuscitation notes and it wasn't pleasant reading so I can only imagine seeing it was much worse!


----------



## bob2331

25WEEKER, i only saw the bag part, the rest they were all huddled around H so i couldnt see and part of me is glad, i think it would have been to much seeing them do there thing x


----------



## toothfairyx

bob2331 said:


> Its the one thing that they didnt tell us, shocked wasnt the word!! Hey toothfairy, i dont think i have u on the wonder of facebook, can i add you? x


Of course :) I've lost track of who off here I've added, but it's 
https://www.facebook.com/vickiholden
:thumbup:


----------



## alparen

i'm happy i didn't see anything from Sammy coming out from csection as i was completely higher then a kite on morphine and fentynyl from my epidural not working. i have very little memory of the csection except screaming my head off while they were cutting me and it hurt like hell and the cold of the drugs being put in my iv going down my back and in my arm. the part where the drug dr asking me if i could feel the cold ice he was trying on my tummy and telling the drs there was no time for another spinal and them saying just pump her full of drugs. and trying to look at the screen above my head that thwy had on so we could watch them resucitating her. i was so stoned and i had a migraine from the fever i spiked frm the infection in my uterus i can only remember the blurry image and trying to cry because our little girl was here but not being able to cry because i was to high. lol. My husband said it was the most horrible thing he ever saw in his life. he watched them shove the tube down her throat and then panic and haul it back out and shake their heads after they bagged her which convinced him she was dead. then her little leg twitiched and she flailed her arms. the drug dr held my husbands shoulders the whole time he said.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Summary: My son Andrew was born at 29+1 with severe IUGR. He's now 18 months, has been through a bout of Infantile Spasms, and has a hearing loss.

I used B&B to post his story: https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/183516-andrew-born-29-weeks.html


----------



## katy1310

Here's a brief description of my story (there's a link to my blog in my signature...I updated it faithfully every Sunday from 18 weeks pregnant till Sophie was 5 months old then didn't have time but I still noted stuff so I could update it eventually!) 

Sophie was born at 27 weeks exactly weighing 1lb 13oz, after I developed severe pre-eclampsia. She was in intensive care for 7 weeks, high dependency for 3 weeks and special care for 2 weeks, and she came home 6 days before her due date, weighing 5lbs 6. She's just turned one (9 months corrected) and weighs 17lbs exactly. 

If anyone's interested, we have the "Sophie Baxter fan club" page on facebook which we set up so all our friends and family could watch her journey through neonatal and after she came home. We have pictures on there of every single day she was in neonatal as well as a little update every day. It's all set to private so if anyone wants to see it just let me know and I'll send you an invite on facebook! xx


----------



## Agiboma

anyone want to read about Michael's story you can click the link below: born @ 25+2, due to Incompetent Cervix and Pre eclamsia

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today-29.html


----------



## Agiboma

you know just reading your introductions ladies it really shows that we all got a story to tell, well im fighting back the tears as usual, when will i grow a backbone


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: What's killing me is the not knowing part. Just that they have to evaluate week by week.


----------



## PrincessPea

We didnt find out J had been put in a bag until about a week before we came home. Was a bit of a shock. 

What a start in life - born into a bag and your first blanket is a bit of bubble wrap:cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Doesn't it help retain warmth though? :shrug: Emergency blankets are made of plastic.


----------



## AP

It does ozzieshunni, i have a pic of alex in her bag, sure doesnt look as mad as it sounds dont worry!

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/cf8fccf7.jpg

( it does look like shes got lots of wires and things but in fact they are doing very basic things so dont let it frighten you xxxxx)


----------



## bob2331

ahh man Harry didnt get the bubble wrap blanket!!!

Even though it scares it helps our little miracles and thats the most important thing xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks sb. That gives me some idea of what to expect. I've seen my gran and stuff with tubes and wires, but it's so much more prominant when it's a tiny baby.


----------



## AP

Thats the early days too, so a lot of it is reduced. 
This was a week or two after so you can see its an initial thing really
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/12934548.jpg


----------



## alparen

A bag??? why a bag?? 

This was sammy about 20 minutes after she was born. 26 weeks 2 days old weighing 1lb.s 11oz she was no bigger then my husbands hand
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/165141_10150090878521777_589636776_6631143_4761021_n.jpg


This is my first time holding her at 2 weeks old.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/fear_the_moon_baby/IMG_0046.jpg


----------



## nkbapbt

They use a bag because it retains heat, have you ever wrapped yourself in a plastic sheet? It's bloody hot! Its to they don't shock their little nervous systems too much, as they are so incredibly immature and stay that way for weeks...and weeks.

I never saw Lakai in his bag in person, but we have two pictures on our livingroom wall with him in it. Its scary, but only because the pictures are life size (actually a tad bigger, as I have the heart monitor from the pic).

It's amazing some of the tricks they do with our preemies!


----------



## alparen

Oh ok! Lol I had no idea... Wonder if they did that to Samantha...


----------



## katy1310

I didn't see Sophie in her little bag - I didn't even get a glimpse of her till the next day (I didn't see a thing when she was delivered - they just whisked her straight through to another room). We do have a photo that DH took when he went to see her as soon as he was allowed, and you can see the bag in the incubator!
 



Attached Files:







dad 027.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Olivias_mum

Both my girlies were born into plastic bags lol i remember thinking it was nuts. When Grace had emergancy surgery she was moved from NICU to theatre covered in bubble wrap.

You can see the bubble wrap in the incubator 




xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I too never seen Ellie in her bag as I never got to see Ellie til about 15 hours after she was delivered.

Ellie was born by emergency section at 33 weeks due to IUGR and she was 4lb 3oz and dropped to 3lbs and on day 3 she stopped breathing for 10 mins and had to have oxygen but she came on great after week one when she was fighting a nasty infection, which they thought was meningitis but a lumbar puncture showed it wasnt. After 7 weeks we got to take Ellie home for xmas weighing 4lbs 5oz xx


----------



## pink.crazy

Yeah I was a bit stunned by the bag too!! Even though they warned me first...
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/34792_409650061430_522966430_5117741_7432751_n.jpg
And under bubble wrap!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/26688_409650961430_522966430_5117764_22274_n.jpg

I haven't typed Leo's journal up yet but I wrote one!


----------



## freddiesmum

hey all. 
I had my lil munchkin at 27+4 after have spprom for 4 weeks. i had a emergency crash section so missed the whole ordeal and wasn't allowed to see him for 6 and a half hours but my dh tells me he saw him in a bag :wacko: I am relieved that i was knocked out cz wot i can gather it wasnt easy for him, he suffered two deflated lungs. 
Its good to hear all your stories as it makes me realise there is hope. 
so far munchkin is 4weeks old and came out of ITU 4days ago!


----------

